

Ask HN: How to get paid to program in Lisp? - BruceForth

Assuming that I don't have any job experience and live outside of US.
======
wglb
The best way is to start a business (consulting, web service, other service)
that provides something that potential customers want. They don't necessarily
need to know what language you are using.

------
pavelludiq
I'm in the same position, and asking the same question :D I have a free
summer, nothing to do, no money, and i can't be bothered to find a non-
programming job.

------
rawsyntax
Learn clojure. There are paying jobs for clojure developers

